

You waste a lot of time at work - mryall
http://www.atlassian.com/time-wasting-at-work-infographic

======
cam-
Ungraciously it could be argued that atlassian's tools fall in the time waster
category as well.

~~~
Symbol
Jira is the bane of my existence.

------
kstop
Currently wasting time trying to get Crowd to work with eDirectory.

